# Giant Rat



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's a rat I caught in a rat trap by my garage. This really isn't hunting, but I decided to post it because it's pretty big. From the end of the tail to the nose measured 13.5" ! Big field rats always run from our pasture to our garage during the winter time. Hopefully, I can get another. 

-Hunter


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*poor cats....*


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Didja eat it?


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

*what did he score!!!!!!!! 180 + *


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope ya didn't finish him with a 45ACP! Like to see dem go down clean ya know.:cheers:


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Panhandle rat?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

HOLY SHEET!! Thats a big un, as Troy would say.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Looks like it's been eating pretty good!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

"Mr. Rat, I have a writ here says you're to stop eating Chin Lee's cornmeal forthwith. Now it's a rat writ, writ for a rat, and this is lawful service of the same. See, doesn't pay any attention to me." _Rooster Cogburn - True Grit (1969)
_


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

You should at least get it mounted...


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

I quartered him out







!!! Just kidding. He was a sneaky rat, he stole the peanut butter off of my trap two days in a row! I got him though! If I remember correctly, he scored 203 1/4!!! I might get him mounted! Should I go with an 'alert' or 'sneak' position?








-Hunter


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Gotta go with a sneak position.. He is a rat after all...


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

He looks healthy!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

u can age it by its teeth

Looks about 2.5 yrs

would have been a brute in a couple yrs


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Positive ID: Demorat (_Ratus politicianus_)


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

We had one take up residence in an old planter box built into our patio one year which is closed in. The first time I saw it I told my daughter "that is a baby possum". I put up a small live trap only to have it torn up. Then it was game on. We set up several standard rat traps which it would trip and simply shake off and continue on it's way. I doubled up on the springs, with one leg on both sides of the arm which it also shook off. We also set it up so that we had two modified traps end to end with the tacky paper in front to slow it down as it hit the traps, still paper wadded up in two tripped traps, no rat. 

Last straw was lock it up tight, so it couldn't get out to water. Took it two days and it was working on gnawing a hole in the door facing when I popped it with one of the Speer plastic practice bullets from my 44. It soaked that up and made a complete tour of the perimeter of the patio and back into it's hole. Later that morning we cleared the boards we were using for a shelf over it, and proceeded to collapse the whole area of the hole using a piece of all thread, effectively putting it to rest permanently.


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

When my little sister was going to ATM she came to visit one weekend. I took her to the movies - chick flick - bored to tears - started looking around and here comes this rat so fat he could barely walk waddleing across the aisle. Big as a possum. I guess it is allways dark in there, lots of food on the floor - prime location. Pine Hollow 6 in Conroe Texas by the way.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> You should at least get it mounted...


Thats what I was thinking. Maybe do a euro.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

fishingtwo said:


> u can age it by its teeth
> 
> Looks about 2.5 yrs
> 
> would have been a brute in a couple yrs


 MY thoughts exactly you have got to let them grow dont get trigger happy and take the first one you see. Another three years and you would have been in the books. With his genetics letting him walk would have helped your heard if he would have had the chance to do some breeding.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Free range or high fence?.................................Nevermind, I don't want to start anything................ cong-RAT-ulations....


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*Trophy*

Age and score please?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Too bad you didn't take him alive. I think I have a saddle about the right size. You'll would have looked good in the next Salt Grass Trail Ride.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Should of gave him one more year to mature.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

If JQ sees it I guarantee it will be his background PIC....that is a genuine trophy to him.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

He was pretty hard to catch. I two mouse traps set and he ran away with one of them (still can't find it) and I had my big 'Victor' rat trap set. He stole the bait off of it twice, then he finally stuck his head too far, and the lever caught him!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

pg542 said:


> Free range or high fence?.................................Nevermind, I don't want to start anything................ cong-RAT-ulations....


I thought it was just plain ole private land.

Obviously there's a diff.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Free range or high fence?


It makes a difference. My postal carrier's ex-boy friend's wife's daughter's special friend's hairdresser said his' boyfriend shot this HUGE rat crossing the ditch behind their trailer and because there was a 5 strand barbed wire fence back about three miles to the east, the Boones & Farm Club wouldn't certify it as fair chase...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

somewhere, there's a coonarse sittin' behind a computer thinking "I'd eat that"...:rotfl:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pg542 said:


> Free range or high fence?.................................Nevermind, I don't want to start anything................ cong-RAT-ulations....


Gotta be high fence. Looks way too big to be free ranging. In fact, it was probably a breeder rat.

Hey rippin lips, what did that one cost ya? Are you rich??


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

And this is why I check 2cool every ten minutes. Keep it going. LOL!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> somewhere, there's a coonarse sittin' behind a computer thinking "I'd eat that"...:rotfl:


It would go something like...

"Hey Boudreaux you start the rice while I skin this sucker out"


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Man that's a big one. One at work ate our resident knight anole that was our escapee cricket catcher. Poor thing. The rat got his when we found him.


----------

